# 13th Company - Heresy Painting Challenge Log



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Better late than never, I'm starting a Log to help me complete the Heresy Painting Challenge. As you can probably gather from the title and my sig I'm doing Space Wolves 13th Company.

As an aside, I'm planning on using the rules for Grey Knights for the really fluffy list to demonstrate the Wolves appearing just about anywhere (deep strike) and being predominantly foot mounted with long fang support, the plan is for no vehicles as they aren't all that fluffy for a 13th company list (Codex EoT only ever allowed bikes), but the list may change once I get my grubby little hands on the codex itself...:laugh:

Rune Priest Snorri Gegnisson (Grand Master)









First up is Rune Priest Snorri Gegnisson, my entry for January, representing myself on the tabletop. Snorri is made from a Chaos Terminator Lord chest piece (front and back) the arms are from the Space Wolves Terminator set with the axe repacing a thunderhammer and the left hand is from a missile launcher.










And finished. As the model will be representing myself the head has been painted to resemble my own.

February was a bad month for myself with no hobby stuff done at all.

March will be updated later with undercoated pics.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, looking forward to seeing this develop.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Bane,

My March entry into the army painting challenge is a 5 man grey slayer squad - Halldor Sturluson's pack...










...and after a quick evening of painting one (almost) finished Halldor Sturluson


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

March's entry to the Painting challenge is complete...








5 Grey Slayers


----------



## ChankTheLank (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't understand how you are going to represent 13th Company with the new Grey Knights codex because all Grey Knights are psykers and far more elite rules than 13th company, and I believe access to only DH heavy/special weaponry in Power Armoured foot squads.

Also, how come you painted these in normal space wolves colors? I thought 13th company were red, black, and space wolf grey, and more Chaos Power Armour on all the troops.

I'm not trying to discourage, but I think you're going to run into a lot of problems playing this army as 13th company using any rules besides Space Wolves.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I was planning on using the Grey Knights rule for deep striking "tactical" squads with a punch in CC. In the fluff and rules for the 13th company they are all elite veterans (multiple attacks, Ld 9, almost every USR going) and their psykers are extremely powerful and knowledgeable about the Warp and Chaos in general.

In regards to the models themselves, the Grey Slayers from the images in C:EoT are mainly consisting of 2 pieces of chaos armour, 1 or 2 bits of the space wolf sprue and the rest from normal marines. I've used a lot more (3/4) bits of chaos armour and the new space wolf kit, along with some spare space marine parts. With regards to the weapons, I'll be using heavy bolters as Psycannons and Multi-meltas converted to heavy flamers as incinerators. no psilencers.

The colours are codex grey with fortress grey hightlights (which is the proper colours, the normal wolves used space wolves grey, a slightly more blue colouring), the red parts on the images in the codex are from scavenged parts from word bearers, I choose not to use this as I think marines in general would not choose to wear the colours of the enemy unless they had no choice.

Hope that helps you understand my reasoning. I'm not just jumping on the GK bandwagon, I have a plenty competitive IG army for when I want to crush face, this is just for messing around with, more a modelling/painting project then building a new tournament army.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The grey slayers are looking good. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

It's an interesting concept rules wise. Modelling wise these look awesome, especially that Rune Priest.

+rep

Rev


----------

